# staring off into nothing



## jamesr (Apr 10, 2010)

This weird feeling comes over me. I stand up and I'm just staring off into nothing. I'm confused, almost like I'm frozen and I can't think or respond. It's weird. I did some researching today about thyroid problems. It can cause dementia, psychosis, madness , memory loss. I think I need to get checked out. If any of you feel the same way , I suggest you do the same thing. Don't settle for just blood test results either , get a ultra sound and specific thyroid testing. Or even a MRI or EKG.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is my new past time. B12 injections help though, they boost your energy in a more natural way.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I had it to when I was most sick with stress, DP and anxiety. Like my head could not take anymore and I just stood there... Very confused... not able to speek.... just total chaos in my head... It lasts for about 4-8 sec when it comes. My psycologist says its stress...

I have tried geting it while im walking in the street also... Im on my way to go shopping and boom... I freeze... not knowing where im going... not able to think straight... very frightening...

My uncle has tried it once when he was in a very stressfull job...

When it was at the worst I probably has it every 3. or 4. days... but sometimes twice a day.... As I said... its getting better and I think its been several months since my last "attack"

Btw: I take fish-oil and multi vitamins.... maybee that has helped a bit...


----------

